# Cokin ZPro vs Xpro



## nairfotografia (Sep 26, 2012)

i just purchased a ZPro with a 82 mm adapter ring for my 16-35 mm and so far been happy with the way it fits except the vignetting at 16-20 mm.. I am thinking of returning it and get a XPro filter kit. seems crazy expensive to get the adapter and filters but question is will the XPro universal adapter ring fit any lens ?

also will the 100 * 100 filters fit the adapter ring for ZPro ?

how do you like this filter kit against the Lee filter kits ? issue is availability of Lee and hence the reason why i m looking at Cokin..

Please share any information if you have used these kits before..

TIA


----------

